# Ogeechee River - Riverbend Hunting Club Openings - Warren County



## Big7 (May 3, 2008)

Warren County hunting club has openings. The club is 470 acres with 1.25 miles on the Ogeechee river. Good deer, turkey and hog population. A few ducks on the river. Abundance of squirrel and a few coyote. Rules based on safety, courtesy and common sense. Dog hunting not permitted. Club has diverse terrain. Clear cuts in several stages; standing pine timber; creeks with oak fingers and hardwood river frontage. QDM in the beginning stages including surrounding clubs. 
Small camp site on property. Power and water not available. Property is 15 minutes south of I-20 and Hwy 278. Two state parks and deer/hog processors within easy driving distance. If interested, send me a private message.
Dues are $500.00 for the 08-09 season. 

New food plot program starting this year!
PM me a phone number for more info or to make
plans to see property. I WILL CALL YOU BACK!

I can go anytime to see property.
Self employed and have to
make sure bases are covered.

(One at a timers')
I will Need:
1. Two day notice.

2. Pick me up! Bring me back.
North Rockdale/South Walton.

For four people or more, I will meet you there
if you are in opposite direction from property.

Thanks!
WE VIGOROUSLY PROSECUTE
TRESPASSERS AND POACHERS !


----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2008)

Carl, e -mail sent.
Get back with me when you can.

Thanks!


----------



## Grumpyhtr (May 22, 2008)

big7;
thanks for the tour,I'm in as a new member.the land has alittle bit of everything.if you want to hunt pines,or hardwood,swamp or cut-over,creek bottom or river edge,you guys have it! all type of terrain.I'm really looking forward to hunting.
I'm sending you my deposit,will contact you with other info.Again,thanks.carl


----------



## Grumpyhtr (May 22, 2008)

p.s-- I have never seen so much freash deer sign.no matter where we went the deer sign was available.And,I'm not just talking footprints,there was all kinds!!!


----------



## 30-06 (May 28, 2008)

Excellent club and a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 14, 2008)

Come on now.
We need a couple more!
Good Club! I'll give you the tour!


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jun 24, 2008)

*warren co*

How many are you going to hunt on the 470 acres??


----------



## Big7 (Jun 25, 2008)

*how many?*



tommy jacobs said:


> How many are you going to hunt on the 470 acres??



We have 8 so far  - we need about 12. Dues will be $500.00 this year, regardless of membership. May change to reflect next year though.

Very diverse terrain, hills, woodlines, etc..
Plenty safe to hunt. Been in for (this will be) five years - no problems.
Safe, courteous members. No worries about hunting 
"on top" of each other. Good lay of the land.

Plenty of game and a good club with good, knowledgeable,
hunters.

PM me a phone number and I will go over everything with you.

Thanks,
Big7


----------



## saw (Jun 29, 2008)

wandering where land is located .  I have the property at the intersection of Lee and Ray place road, all the way to the Ogeechee river. It's bordered by Paridise hunt club.


----------



## saw (Jun 30, 2008)

you go right past rocky branch church on sam collins road and i am first house on right.


----------



## saw (Jul 5, 2008)

maybe i'll see you down there. me and my cousins own some land there and we hunt the collins property. good luck with finding more members.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 18, 2008)

meeting near the exit (154) in the morning.
Sat. 18 July 9:00am.
If interested, PM me.
Thanks, Big7


----------



## Big7 (Jul 19, 2008)

Big7 said:


> meeting near the exit (154) in the morning.
> Sat. 18 July 9:00am.
> If interested, PM me.
> Thanks, Big7



Thanks Guys, Welcome aboard!
(GON name Ears,) and friends! 

Look forward to having you as members
and also hunting with yall this season and
many more.

Rest of you guy's - we need a few more.
PM me a number for details or to arrange
a trip to tour property.

Available most anytime - self employed, just give
me a day or two notice for the tour.

Thanks!
Big7


----------



## C310driver (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello GON members - Warren County is what I would consider the most under rated deer county in Georgia - I have a place in Norwood, Ga. that can hold it's own against any place in Georgia!  Especially from Sept 15th - Nov 20th. Albeit we pretty much only use the stick & string to harvest the four legged creatures we refer to as whitetails - Warren County is awesome and shouldn't be discounted in any way whatsoever!


----------



## Big7 (Jul 26, 2008)

C310driver said:


> Hello GON members - Warren County is what I would consider the most under rated deer county in Georgia - I have a place in Norwood, Ga. that can hold it's own against any place in Georgia!  Especially from Sept 15th - Nov 20th. Albeit we pretty much only use the stick & string to harvest the four legged creatures we refer to as whitetails - Warren County is awesome and shouldn't be discounted in any way whatsoever!



Thanks for the input.

I agree! Plus on up into mid to late December.
Rut usually in 2nd or 3rd week in November.

If you know anybody that may be interested,
please PM me with a phone number and I will 
get back to them ASAP.

I only take what I can use, three or four a season.
Myself and my stepson are the only one's in my 
family that eat venison. 

No doubt in my mind though, I could EASILY fill
out my 12 tags on that property if I needed the meat!

Thanks!
Big7


----------



## 3006Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

What happened to all the posts in this thread?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 1, 2008)

Shortened up the thread.
Deleted two "bumps".

Or - you may have been looking at 30-06's thread - same
club - he's the President.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Pics from 8/16.08*

Giant Buck Anyone?      (top pic)

GIANT HOG ANYONE?  (bottom pic)

We have room for three more.
Been picking up a few.
Only one that toured the property didn't join.

Come on now!


----------



## doebait (Aug 19, 2008)

track stew looks good ,but where's the meat


----------



## Big7 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Serious inquires only, PLEASE!*



doebait said:


> track stew looks good ,but where's the meat



On top of the tracks!

If you noticed the date at the top of the post - 
even a knucklehead could see that IT WAS NOT DEER SEASON.

I took a new member down for the tour and his girlfriend
happened to have a camera. So......

We don't take a lot of pictures at our club. Often times
we are alone or with one or two people - that see the MEAT in the back of the truck. 
Helps with POACHERS! They will see Jonny Law! For Sure!!
Do me a favor. Don't post on my thread.

We are spending time looking for people that want and need a place to hunt. 
Find you a spot in Wayne County!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 30, 2008)

*One of several taken off of the property!*

One of several taken off of the property!

This VERY NICE 8 pointer was taken 05-06 season
by the club president.

He is LEO and don't want to put his picture on the net.
You will meet him, obviously, if you join up.

Same guy killed another very nice 8 pointer this past year.
Will try to get pic of that one too... And a Huge 10 pointer several years back. Also will try to get pics.

Here ya' go. I'm going down Sunday - so PM me if interested in the tour!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Time is running out!*

OK Guy's and Gal's.
We had one join this last time out and two "maybe's". This past Sunday.

It will be on a first come, first served basis. (if you meet our
requirements)

I will be closing this thread soon.

If you want the tour - the time is now.
Please PM me a number and I will call you with more info.

Thanks!


----------



## enp1404 (Sep 7, 2008)

*land lease*

Where is your land located? How many acres are there? How much money?...Very interested..


----------



## enp1404 (Sep 7, 2008)

*land lease*

call me....404-422-2936 David


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Does anyone turkey hunt and if so how do they do?


----------



## Big7 (Sep 28, 2008)

kyhunter said:


> Does anyone turkey hunt and if so how do they do?



PM sent, 30-06 copied.
This will be my "bump" for today


----------



## Big7 (Jan 26, 2009)

It's that time again.
I expect to post more pics soon.
We had a very good year last season
and expect the same this year.

PM me for details including ALL of your contact info:
Thanks!


----------



## Wanda Scott (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you have openings for 09/10 season?


----------



## jaymax (Feb 8, 2009)

How many people u got? Thomson is my home town so i would be very intrested!


----------



## Big7 (Feb 9, 2009)

bump


----------

